
New hijab emoji is thanks to a 16-year-old Saudi Arabian girl - urahara
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/hijab-emoji-saudi-arabia-girl-suggestion-muslim-women-headscarfs-representation-islamic-countries-a7848671.html
======
notspanishflu
> "Apple announced it had accepted the design among a slew of others,
> including a breastfeeding woman, both of which have multiple available skin
> tones."

Will Apple do a breastfeeding woman in hijab? That'd be truly innovative.

